
An Incremental Approach to Compiler Construction (2006) [pdf] - rspivak
http://scheme2006.cs.uchicago.edu/11-ghuloum.pdf
======
dang
Thread from 2016:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13207441](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13207441)

2015:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10785164](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10785164)

2010:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1408241](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1408241)

Lots of other mentions:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Ghuloum&sort=byDate&dateRange=...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Ghuloum&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=comment&storyText=false&prefix=false&page=0)

------
azhenley
Recent discussion that is also relevant, “My First Fifteen Compilers”:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20408011](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20408011)

------
pjmlp
Now with WASM, a good way to go through this paper is to generate WASM instead
of the suggested Assembly and use WASM constructs as macros.

~~~
kristianp
Can you clarify "use WASM constructs as macros"?

Here's a repo with working test scripts and the tutorial pdf:
[https://github.com/namin/inc](https://github.com/namin/inc)

~~~
pjmlp
WASM text variant is Lisp based, so one could build on top of it, just like
many Lisp constructs happen to be macros on top of a very tiny set of
primitives.

